# PA and lighting for sale..



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone interested in PA and lighting gear, located in central NJ..

Peavey PV-115 Speakers (used once) (2 left - 3 sold) $200 each or obo

Speaker Wall Mount Brackets (4 total) $25 each

Folded Horn L-36 (Cerwin Vega style) Bass Bins with RCF 18" Drivers (2 sold - 2 left) $350 each or obo... See More

Amplifier list
Crown CE-2000 2000 Watt (has some rash) $400 obo

Crown CE-1000 1000 Watt(like new) $300 obo

Crest CD-1500 1500 Watt (new) $700 obo

Peavey PV-1500 1500 Watts (new) $400 obo

Aphex 204 exciter $200

BBE DS48 Digital speaker management processor. $300

Custom built 16 space carpeted rack case, heavy duty, $200

Showcase 4 space bottom 12 space top mixer/cd player case $100

Martin Lighting System
6 Roboscan Pro 218 DMX lights with Martin 2308 controller (includes 1 extra Bulb) $1200 obo -


(move to for sale section, I posted it in the wrong spot. sorry ant)


----------

